# Tomas Haake interview



## Desecrated (Mar 14, 2008)

> Cause I like you guys.
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/Iechine/scan0001.jpg
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/Iechine/scan0002.jpg
> ...



From the meshuggah forum.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 14, 2008)

very cool, thanks


----------



## Apophis (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Coryd (Mar 14, 2008)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Trespass (Mar 14, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Durero (Mar 14, 2008)

Good article


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 15, 2008)

Very intersting.


----------



## Newkie (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool interview, thanks man!


----------



## oompa (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 19, 2008)

im giving you TTU


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Apr 11, 2008)

That's fuckin' bad-ass


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for that, Haake is a legend amongst a sea of generic metal drummers. Thats one of the main reasons I love Meshuggah, being able to listen to a band being heavy without feeling the need to do endless double bass or played out blastbeats is such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## dissident (Apr 26, 2008)

legend


----------

